# what to wear with these?!?!?!



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got these today. and I love them but I dont know what to wear them with!!! I was thinking my cute fairly dark denim jeans and a cute black top.. 
<br>


----------



## labwom (Nov 21, 2006)

That would be perfect. Or maybe even a cute brown dress! Those shoes are cute!!


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the shoes ! here are some ideas that may help you:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32670068&parentId=cat1211076  6&masterId=cat10170731&index=4&cmCat=cat000000cat0  00001cat000111cat10170731cat12110766


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod35020059&parentId=cat1211076  6&masterId=cat10170731&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat0  00001cat000111cat10170731cat12110766


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod33430068&parentId=cat1211075  7&masterId=cat10170731&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat0  00001cat000111cat10170731cat12110757


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 21, 2006)

i got them at TARGET!

I love target...

Thanks for the links!

oohh yeah I need to buy a cute brown dress.that is a fantastic idea


----------



## kaneda (Nov 21, 2006)

I love those style shoes!  I would agree, denims and a black top


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 21, 2006)

those are cute i know targets great im going to get those and the red ones


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 22, 2006)

Pencil skirts, dark denim capris... more pencil skirts


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 22, 2006)

are they comfterable?
ive been thinking about getting those but im more of a ballet flat girl since i walk alot but if their comfterable theyll be mine!
haha


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 22, 2006)

Why not dark jeans and a RED top?  That look would be more Gwen Stefani-ish!  I love those shoes-- I bought the red Target ones too!  Have fun mixing and matching with them!
One other look comes to mind--a black wrap dress with a simple gold necklace (saw it in a magazine)...Drew Barrymore had that look going and it was really simple and classy.


----------



## MACActress (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm with fairybelle along the lines of a red top and jeans. 

I would probably wear dark-wash jeans, either non-tapered skinny or bootcut, with probably a white/neutral shirt, a bright red button up cardigan, and a black, maybe patent, headband. Preferably with one of thsoe buckles on it but thats probably way to specific haha. 

Or for dressy, maybe a black skirt with a bit of flare at the bottom (I think it's called a trumpet flare? something like that) and a beige colored top with red accessories.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_are they comfterable?
ive been thinking about getting those but im more of a ballet flat girl since i walk alot but if their comfterable theyll be mine!
haha_

 
I wore them today and they squish my toes.. 

I suggest them If there is not a lot of walking involved.. haha.


----------



## labwom (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Pencil skirts, dark denim capris... more pencil skirts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes a pencil skirt would look fab with those!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 22, 2006)

I just bought some leopard print flats at Target 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with most of the recs here. I'd wear them with tops in jewel-tone colors.


----------



## makeupfenatic (Dec 1, 2006)

maybe some skinny jeans?


----------



## milamonster (Dec 2, 2006)

i think your jeans and black top would be good. Even maybe a black or camel top. But a black dress would work too 
And to really set them off you could even go just straight up monochromatic black if you have two blacks that match. If you ever wear suits like to meeting s or maybe church or whatever then that would be like bam!


----------

